# Dude with EOS??



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

So I am getting screwed by the ex and some how I am giving her my GLi which is paid off for her Eos. she doesn't want payments and it looks like we are going our seprate ways. I am not happy at all about the change but the eos is under my name. I just wanna know how happy are guys with their eos? or should i wrap it around a tree??? i feel like its really hard to get a candy white eos to look like a guys car and not a Hot chick lol


----------



## type17volkswagen (May 2, 2004)

bvgoosedd said:


> So I am getting screwed by the ex and some how I am giving her my GLi which is paid off for her Eos. she doesn't want payments and it looks like we are going our seprate ways. I am not happy at all about the change but the eos is under my name. I just wanna know how happy are guys with their eos? or should i wrap it around a tree??? i feel like its really hard to get a candy white eos to look like a guys car and not a Hot chick lol


I'd say based on the circumstances under which you're "acquiring" the Eos you won't feel good driving / owning it. I'd say fight for the GLI or take the Eos, dispose of it, and go get you a car that feels like a guys car to you.


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

type17volkswagen said:


> I'd say based on the circumstances under which you're "acquiring" the Eos you won't feel good driving / owning it. I'd say fight for the GLI or take the Eos, dispose of it, and go get you a car that feels like a guys car to you.


This is a great answer rather than the usual back-and-forth banter about what is a chick's car that typically goes on at theSamba. I am the principal driver of my black Eos and love it. Before that, I had a white Cabrio and loved it. I realize with the latter, over 60% of the new buyers were female but I just like convertibles.

_But that's just me._

I have no advice for your particular situation but if you end up with the Eos at the end, trade it or sell it in order to get what you want. How I feel is irrelevant to how you feel. Heck, I don't even use the word _dude_.


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have a candy white EOS and I'm a heterosexual male, married with children. Basically, the EOS has been the best car I've ever owned.

I get the "you drive a chick car" comment from time to time but I just respond: "Sure is & I don't care....bet you wish you had one". That usually shuts them right down.


----------



## bluemkv7 (May 16, 2012)

dude with EOS here :wave: i love it


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

My white EOS is sexy! And I drive it like it's stolen!


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

BostonB6 said:


> I have a candy white EOS and I'm a heterosexual male, married with children. Basically, the EOS has been the best car I've ever owned.
> 
> I get the "you drive a chick car" comment from time to time but I just respond: "Sure is & I don't care....bet you wish you had one". That usually shuts them right down.


Same as above, except that mine is Eismeer Blue. If you aren't comfortable with the situation though, sell it and buy something that you'll be happy with.


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

I wish I could find a candy white eos in manual! could not find one so i had to settle for a black one. I love it. Went from a TT (also Arguably a chick car) to a black eos and ive had nothing but good feedback from people. I am sure if they have "chick car" comments they keep it to themselves. Nothing wrong with an eos for a male. my wife encouraged me to get the eos over a GTI or GLI. She seems to think its fine  and thats enough for me.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*APRTune for the win*

Your opinion of the Eos will definitely change with a stage 1 tune from APRTune. It boosts horsepower from 200 to to 250+ and torque to around 300. http://www.goapr.com/products/?vehicle=Eos

Keep an eye on your local tuner. They usually have it on sale for 600 and includes 4 tunes of your choice. I got 87,90, 93 and valet. I did not get the 100 octane... 

A twenty five percent in hp really makes a difference.


----------



## bluemkv7 (May 16, 2012)

owr084 said:


> Your opinion of the Eos will definitely change with a stage 1 tune from APRTune. It boosts horsepower from 200 to to 250+ and torque to around 300. http://www.goapr.com/products/?vehicle=Eos
> 
> Keep an eye on your local tuner. They usually have it on sale for 600 and includes 4 tunes of your choice. I got 87,90, 93 and valet. I did not get the 100 octane...
> 
> A twenty five percent in hp really makes a difference.


THIS^... i love my tune; it really does make such a difference


----------



## bvgoosedd (Mar 5, 2009)

what funny is i came from a TT with a gt3076r in it. i miss my car sooo much. but i am now stuck. i know i can flash the car but i am either going for a S5 or an RX'7 3rd gen


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

bvgoosedd said:


> what funny is i came from a TT with a gt3076r in it. i miss my car sooo much. but i am now stuck. i know i can flash the car but i am either going for a S5 or an RX'7 3rd gen


Yeah I do miss my TT as well. I will have another one some day. Mine was stage 2 uni chipped and wow was it fun. as soon as the eos is payed off probably going to sell it for a 2nd Gen MR2 or another TT Quattro. Depends on the living situation kids/house etc. That is why I am holding off flashing my Eos.


----------

